# Cupcakes for our party



## Erebus (Sep 4, 2009)

We experimented over the weekend on some cupcakes for up coming party. I used food coloring in the cake mix before we backed them to make them different colors. And also used food coloring in the icing. All of them are made with the Funfetti cake mix and cream cheese icing. The vampire bite cupcakes are filled with cheery pie filling in the middle.

















And my fiance is really proud of her tombstone ones


----------



## Severeth (Sep 14, 2009)

Beautiful!

I am also making cupcakes for Halloween this year but my designs are far less elaborate (I am making a whole array of pies, cakes, sweets and pizzas so I don't think I'll have the time!)

Well done!!


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

Fantastic cupcakes!!! 

The colours are gloriously ghoulish! Love em!!

BW


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Those are all so cute!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Oooh, yummy! Those came out great. I'm gonna be needing to do some cupcakes and those designs are really cute.


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

I did the vampire cupcakes last year for my party, it was a great hit!


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

those look so good.....


----------



## Cheebs (May 13, 2008)

Now you make me want to really make cupcakes this year for our party. Decisions, decisions...

Great job though!


----------



## selz (Oct 19, 2007)

Last year I made pumpkin cupcakes - I made up carrotcake mix, but used pumpkin scrapings instead of carrot, and splatted it into paper cases. They went down really well , and were gone within about half an hour of the party starting! This year I think I think I need to make about 4 times the number!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 25, 2009)

These are great! Tell your fiance I am very fond of her gravestone cupcakes! I love the grass and "dirt".


----------



## Erebus (Sep 4, 2009)

OK, a little info on them.

Tombstones: these were made with milano cookes, cut in half (we used half of a tooth pick to keep them standing up). We used oreo's as the "dirt", obviously without the icing. We took them apart (I ate the half with most icing) and she crushed the other side up and sprinkled it on. The grass is cream cheese icing (you can use any flavor) with gree food coloring. She used a star tip on the icing decorator thing to make the grass stand up. Where the dirt is, she push it down to make it flat. And the writing on the cookies is just chocolate frosting.

Eyeballs: these aren't want the finished ones will look like. We didn't want to make another bag dirty jsut for a little red frosting so we just used some of the cheery pie filling left over from the vampire cupcakes. The finished ones will have red icing for the veins, and a gumball eye for the eye, and not icing.

Vampire bite: My mom had a big set of the icing decorating tools and one of them was an injection thing. We filled the bag with cherry pie filling (minus the cherries) and squirted it inside the cupcake. Then we cover it with frosting. Another bag with a small hole tip (the same one you would use to write with) filled with the cherry pie filling and we started a little below the frosting to make it look like there was an actual hole and just drizzled it down.


----------

